# Thick Wool Socks?



## Va_Dinger (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been looking at buying some new cycling socks. I am currently wearing Pearl Izumi Attack Socks and they have always served me well. They are the thin style - quick drying type. Now I'm interested in trying socks that are substantially thicker, preferably wool. 

Can anybody make any suggestions? It's hard to shop for socks online and my local dealers don't have much of a selection. 

Thank you.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The most comfortable wool socks I've ever owned are Smartwool brand. If you have an REI nearby, I know they sell them there. They come in all different thicknesses. I also like Sock Guy wool socks with a 6in cuff.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

DeFeet Woolie Boolie, awesome socks!!

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

PI has some new wool cycling socks, they look pretty solid. Lower pile than the huking style socks, but hearty just the same.


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

*socks*

I second the recommendation for SmartWool socks. They're expensive but worth it in the long run. Wear them with a pair of thin sock liners for maximum warmth and resistance to chafing. Most any type made as liners will do: Polypropylene, Orlon, CoolMax, silk, wool, etc. Just not cotton. The better ones will wick away sweat. Check Sierra Trading Post for sweet deals.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

SmartWool are Awesome! They also come in many different weights and styles. Not cheap but they last a long time and are really comfortable.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

JSumner13 said:


> The most comfortable wool socks I've ever owned are Smartwool brand


:thumbsup:

Well worth the price.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

smartwool ftw!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I have the wool Defeet and Rapha's winter socks. The Rapha socks are nicer, probably the nicest sock I've ever put on but cost a lot more. Rapha also makes summer merino wool socks. Very expensive but probably feel great.

Buy Merino cycle Socks | Rapha


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

"Cycling socks"? That's a riot.


----------



## hmto (Jun 13, 2006)

Ventanarama said:


> DeFeet Woolie Boolie, awesome socks!!
> 
> Larry
> Mountain High Cyclery


+1
By far the best socks for just about anything all year round. Nothing beats your merino woolie Boolies.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Va_Dinger said:


> I've been looking at buying some new cycling socks. I am currently wearing Pearl Izumi Attack Socks and they have always served me well. They are the thin style - quick drying type. Now I'm interested in trying socks that are substantially thicker, preferably wool.
> 
> Can anybody make any suggestions? It's hard to shop for socks online and my local dealers don't have much of a selection.
> 
> Thank you.


Swiftwick. No question.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Ventanarama said:


> DeFeet Woolie Boolie, awesome socks!!


I would have to agree with this.

Last I was in Canada, Sombrio were doing some nice merino socks as well.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I have ridden a fair variety, including some really long n sweaty rides, and long rides with big HAB.

The Smartwool stuff is pretty good (and I have the most of them in my bin) but my faves by *far* are the Swiftwick merino wool socks. Better for me than their olefin blend.

The Swiftwicks are *not* as thick as thick as the Smartwool, but never ever fail to work.

FWIW, I learned the hard way that good solid tough wool socks are right for me when I was in the US Army - fairly tough environment on the feet.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

Icebreaker. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdubbs22 (Aug 19, 2011)

not usually considered a cycling sock, but check out the Nike Cold Gear Dri-Fit sock. Lightweight and dry but keeps you warm when needed


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Just remember wool does NOT go in the dryer. Must be air dried to prevent SHRINKAGE, something all guys hate and women laugh about.


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

I have always dried my SmartWool socks in a gas clothes dryer. They're going on ten years winter usage and have only begun to expire. Of course I rotate a half dozen pairs.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

abegold said:


> Just remember wool does NOT go in the dryer. Must be air dried to prevent SHRINKAGE, something all guys hate and women laugh about.


My wool socks always go in the dryer, on low. Not a problem at all.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Darn Tough. SmartWool.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

abegold said:


> Just remember wool does NOT go in the dryer. Must be air dried to prevent SHRINKAGE, something all guys hate and women laugh about.


Oh no shrinkage. Being in a cold pool does that...........................

Oh wait, wrong thing about George's small thing.

As for wool socks shrinking in the dryer? I never noticed. Mine from Swiftwick and Defeet don't seem to.


----------



## nibby (Jul 20, 2011)

woolpower. Made in Sweden.


Job done.


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Sam's Club. Pack of 10 for $6.99


----------

